# wireless flash triggers



## Psytrox (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,
Currently I have a Metz 36 AF-4 flash. 
I'd like to use it as a wireless flash. Aswell as getting more flashes (flash's?). Currently the flash I have doesnt work wireless. 

Is there a type of trigger I can plug into the shoe of my D7000 (and the other end to my metz flash). I also want the trigger to have 3-4 channels, so that later on can easily upgrade with more flashes. I also want the flash trigger (the one connected on my camera) to be able to manually set the flashes (all 3 or 4 at different intervals/intensity), also - is this even possible to do with my Metz 36 AF-4 flash?

My terms may be all over the place, I don't know all that much about flashes, I just know what I want :mrgreen:


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 10, 2012)

If you want to trigger multiple channels differently the best way to go would probably be PocketWizard.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2012)

Or the Cyber-sync series from PCB.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

There are many options for wirelessly triggering your flash.  A simple method would be optical triggers.  All you would need to do, is fire one flash, and any others with an optical trigger would fire as well.  FlashZebra.com: Optical Slaves

But a more common (these days) way to trigger flashes is with a radio trigger system.  There are cheap kits that will get you going for less than $50, but build quality and reliability may be an issue.  The industry standard product is probably the Pocket Wizard, but they are fairly expensive.  As mentioned, another good trigger system is the Cyber Sync from Paul C. Buff.  

With radio triggers, you should be able to trigger as many lights as you want (just need a receiver for each).  It wouldn't matter how many channels they have, they just have to be on the same channel.

As for being able to set the power of the remote flashes...that is a whole different story.  For that to happen, there needs to be a more intimate relationship between the flashes and the camera/trigger system.  For example, both Canon and Nikon have a built-in wireless system, you just need a master/commander unit and compatible slave units.  They 'talk' to each other so that you can remotely set power and/or flash ratios etc.  The problem is that the flash units are expensive and all but the newest Canon 600EXRT use an optical system, not radio...so reliability isn't great in some situations.  Some off-brand flash units will work in those systems...but they will have to be specifically designed for it....and would likely say something like TTL compatible with Canon/Nikon etc.

Another option would be to use studio strobe monolights, rather than flashes.  For example, if you bought Alien Bee or White Lightning or Einstein studio strobes (from PCB), you could also buy the Cyber Commander trigger (and receivers) and you would be able to set the power of the remote units.  Another option (maybe a better options, given your location) would be Elinchrom (Swiss company) studio lights with their Skyport trigger set.


----------



## rokvi (Sep 10, 2012)

Pixel King has some affordable triggers. With decent reviews.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> If you want to trigger multiple channels differently the best way to go would probably be* PocketWizard*.



+1

second to none


----------



## Psytrox (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, I guess there are a few options for me. Makes me wonder if maybe its too early for me to start thinking about remote flashes, cause I seem to know so little about it.  

Optical slave, wouldnt that require me to have use a flash on my camera to trigger the off camera flash?

 The problem with the metz flash that I already have, is it needs to be connected by "foot" (not sure what that part is called, but the part you clip into the camera shoe). There isn't a little jack connection on the flash. I did quite like the Paul Buff and the pocketwizards. Ofcourse, I liked the most expensive ones - with a touch screen  but it seems like both these systems require me to connect the flash via a jack..? Perhaps the flash I have just isnt at all capable of wireless communication. Maybe better for me to get a new flash, and get a set flash system that works together. Im just not such a huge fan of getting replacements for something that allready works.

Maybe I should get a cheap set of radio transmitor and reciever and just practice using the flash I have remotely - and when I get more experience with how it works, then get a more decent set..?

I would prefer to use radio connection, personally not such a big fan of IR. As far as strobes go, I dont think im quite there yet, to me that whole sections seems like a step from hobby to professional. At the same time, I think its a bit over kill for my purpose. At the moment I just want something easy and light, that I can fit in my backpack and still be able to set up in a manor that I can shoot the pictures I want with the lighting I have available and brought with me. But as I said, perhaps wait until I have more experience...


----------

